# New broadheads



## missalot (Sep 5, 2007)

does anyone know about the new 2 blade Bloodrunners. i got a pack here the other day and i am really impressed with them. though my grouping was a little bigger than what i would like, it was still within my standard. plus with over a 2 in cut. it really did a number on my target. i was blowing stuffing out the back. i am really impressed with these and would just like to know if anyone else has tried them yet. arrow flight look stable and at 100 grn plenty of kinetic energy at impact (well for hunting in TN anyways). let me know your opinions please


----------



## missalot (Sep 5, 2007)

I have since rescinded my opinion of these broad head. the more i shot them the worse the accuracy became. It didnt take vary many shots before i was interested in looking for a new broad head. i have move on and settled for the G5 monetec cs. and have not had a problem yet.


----------



## ventilator44 (Feb 25, 2010)

if you liked the wide two blade cut, AND want outstanding flight and penetration try the REIGN broadhead. A simple design yet very powerful and tuff head. www.ephunting.com


----------

